# Comments on Turncrafter Pro VS Midi



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

I seem to recall this one being recommended here a while back:
Turncrafter Pro 1/2HP Variable Speed Midi Lathe with Extension Bed at Penn State Industries
This is on sale right now and I have a b-day coming up. The price fits well in our budget :jester: and I can buy all the tools and such later. :happy:
I have been wanting to get into turning for a while, but Bernie's birdhouses and ornaments has me earnest to get started! :yes4:
Anyone got issues with this one? Is there another comparably priced midi I should look at as well? Any advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Frank,

It was probably me that recommended that lathe and I still stand behind that thought. It is a good value lathe for the money. Get yourself a 3/8 spindle gouge and a means to sharpen it and there is really no reason you cannot turn about anything Bernnie can except hollow forms and larger projects. (I know he would never admit it though :jester

Seriously though, I don't think you will find a turner here or elsewhere that could really argue with the above. I say go for it. I am not sure about the need for the bed extension, you may want to think about that more. :yes4:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Bob,

I appreciate the advice. Per the bed extension, I looked and that is only a $45 upgrade that I can grow into later if I decide I want to turn legs and other longish type stuff. I think this bit will make it even more accpetable to SWMBO :yes4: and makes it easier to fit into my crowded shop.
Funny thing is, I don't have time to finish the projects I have already started :haha: but I do love to learn!

Another newbie question, one of their combo specials offers a Barracuda2 Lathe Chuck System. Is this something I need to consider as well? What do these chucks offer that the stock lathe lacks?:help:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Frank,

The chuck does allow for a great deal more flexibility in what you can mount on the lathe and if you can swing it at this time, it is a good choice to get one. I have never owned the Barracuda brand and cannot speak for it, but have heard no adverse remarks in the turning circles. I am pretty sure Berrnie has had one and may still have it so possibly he can add more on the Barracuda.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

"turning circles" Ha Ha, good pun! :sarcastic:
If I can get by without it for a little while, maybe it is something I can put on the Christmas list :laugh:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

I got home today and found the latest Penn State Industries catalog and guess what is on the front cover? I think it is a sign.:sold:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

"Listen to the force Luke" :laugh:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Frank you had better get on the stick and get that lathe bought. Yep and get you some tools because I am going to help you along by posting some more birdhouses. Plus a different style mini birdhouse.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

I will definitely be placing an order...been mulling over the catalog and haven't settled on what all I want to get this first time around. The LOML is getting into it too, talking about turning some pens for Christmas gifts. I guess I had better hurry then! Also going to order that DVD you recommended a while back, by Larry Hasiak. I will be looking for your new birdhouses with keen interest.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

dustmaker said:


> I will definitely be placing an order...been mulling over the catalog and haven't settled on what all I want to get this first time around. The LOML is getting into it too, talking about turning some pens for Christmas gifts. I guess I had better hurry then! Also going to order that DVD you recommended a while back, by Larry Hasiak. I will be looking for your new birdhouses with keen interest.


Frank I got this set as my first set of tools 4 yrs ago. I got a lot of expensive tools now but believe it or not I still use all of these today. Great learning set and will get you started. 

Set of 8 Benjamin's Best HSS Lathe Chisel Set at Penn State Industries

Here is another thing that will make doing birdhouses a lot simpler when drilling the bodies out with forstner bits. Also for doing any drilling on the lathe. I got this before I got a chuck. 

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TM32.html

A chuck will be a necessity also. I got this one for $45 and also got the second one for $99. If you can afford it the second one is pretty nice for the money and nothing is cheaper.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G8784

http://www.grizzly.com/products/H6265

Hope this helps. Questions just ask away.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

*I bit the bullet*

Well, with much deliberation, I finally placed an order for the Turncrafter Pro VS Midi. It wasn't so much deciding to buy the lathe as much as it was deciding if I should get a starter package, or just buy some items piecemeal. In the end I went for the gusto and ordered the "Super Pen Making Starter" set:
Super Pen Making Starter Set with Turncrafter Pro 1/2HP Variable Speed Midi Lathe at Penn State Industries
I guess I will start by making some pens and then maybe try an ornament or two and then see about these amazing birdhouses some guy keeps posting. :laugh:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Frank,

Good choices! Pens are really a lot of fun and that is all many turners make. Remember the pictures when it all arrives


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hey Bernie!

Somehow I missed your post yesterday. I have had my eye on that 8 piece set, will probably go on my Christmas list with a lot of heavy hint, hint, hints :sarcastic: 
The chuck advice is well appreciated too. Those Grizzly chucks are about half what Penn State Ind's are going for, although I don't know how they compare. But if you are using them, it gives me some confidence :thank_you2:

I have a small benchtop drill press. Can I use this for hollowing or do you recommend the lathe and the part you recommended? Since I have zero experience drilling with a lathe it is hard for me to compare. 

I do appreciate your help getting me started!



BernieW said:


> Frank I got this set as my first set of tools 4 yrs
> ago. I got a lot of expensive tools now but believe it or not I still use all of these today. Great learning set and will get you started.
> 
> Set of 8 Benjamin's Best HSS Lathe Chisel Set at Penn State Industries
> ...


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hey Bob,

Will do. My b-day isn't for another month, but I think I convinced SWMBO to let me get started if there is any hope of producing Christmas gifts :haha:
Do you know of any other good sources for pen kits? I looked at Woodcraft, but they seem a little high as compared to Penn State Ind.



Bob said:


> Frank,
> 
> Good choices! Pens are really a lot of fun and that is all many turners make. Remember the pictures when it all arrives


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

dustmaker said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> Will do. My b-day isn't for another month, but I think I convinced SWMBO to let me get started if there is any hope of producing Christmas gifts :haha:
> Do you know of any other good sources for pen kits? I looked at Woodcraft, but they seem a little high as compared to Penn State Ind.


Frank,

Two of my favorites are:

Arizona Silhouette Home Page

Craft Supplies USA - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.

Maybe not cheaper, but cheaper is not always better  They both have great service!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Thank you, Bob!

I had just stumbled on to the second one (from a google ad on youtube). They look to have good prices. Arizona Silhouette looks to have some very interesting blanks, a bit pricey, but probably hard to find this kind of interesting variation any where else...like you said cheaper is not always better. The kit I bought comes with 20 pen/20 pencil blanks/kits. That is plenty to see if I want (need?) to spend any more money, but I think I will get addicted pretty fast:laugh: I watched a couple of videos on youtube and now I am raring to go!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

dustmaker said:


> Thank you, Bob!
> 
> I had just stumbled on to the second one (from a google ad on youtube). They look to have good prices. Arizona Silhouette looks to have some very interesting blanks, a bit pricey, but probably hard to find this kind of interesting variation any where else...like you said cheaper is not always better. The kit I bought comes with 20 pen/20 pencil blanks/kits. That is plenty to see if I want (need?) to spend any more money, but I think I will get addicted pretty fast:laugh: I watched a couple of videos on youtube and now I am raring to go!


Here is another little tutorial to keep your juices flowing :jester:

http://www.routerforums.com/woodtur...g-pen-photo-shoot-very-picture-intensive.html


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for that tutorial Bob!

For some reason (probably a firewall thing here at work) the pics are not coming through, but I did a complete read through...I'll hit it again tonight from home. I see you use the micro mesh to bring to a high gloss. I think the kit comes with papers that take you to 600...that maybe ok for slimlines but for higher end pens the micro mesh sounds the way to go. I saw one guy on youtube that used iterations of boiled linseed oil and superglue to build up a high gloss finish. Like you said in the post, probably more ways than turners to finish a pen!
It worked, my juices are definitely flowing...still haven't heard from PSI...I hope my order ships soon!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I checked and the pictures are there, so try it when you get home. I think it will motivate you even more


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Yup! Motivated! Nice pen...gotta love that Brazilian Cherry!

I noticed you have some DC going on there. Where did you get the hood and how well does it work? I have been watching videos on youtube and wow, it looks like chips fly everywhere. I am really working on improving my DC and wonder what is the best practice for turners?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Frank,

The DC is good for the sanding work on a lathe, but unfortunately, there is little you can do about the flying chips. Just keep a good dust pan and broom handy for the chips.

The item you are seeing in my pictures is called "The Big Gulp" and is carried by many woodworking stores. If I am not mistaken, I think PSI carries it also. Works really well for me and I think it was around $40. You can make a substitute out of a cardboard box to get you started. I think maybe harrysin has a picture of one in his gallery IIRC.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Frank on the Grizzly chuck. It is a clone of the Vicmarc which IMHO is the best chuck on the market. All the Vic jaws fit the griz chuck. I actually have 4 of the $99 griz chucks. I am to lazy to change jaws. I have had no trouble with any of them and would buy them again in a heart beat. 

On pens don't let the price fool you. It is good to learn cheaper pens but just till you get it down. Once you get them down then start with quaility. Two of the pens that sells for me is the Jr. Emperor and Lotus from Craft Supply. Kits sell for $39.99, $49.99 for the Jr. and $50.99, $61.99 for the Lotus. I sell these pens when turned for $125 to $150 each.

You are going to have a ball Frank. Oh and on the DC it don't do chips well. Sanding dust yes but you still need to wear a dust mask when sanding. Chips well I have chips in places I didn't think they could get. Just let'em fall and have a ball.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Bernie,

I appreciate the advice. Those are some fine looking pen kits. It looks like the Lotus is being discontinued. I also like the Ultra Cigar that Bob posted in his tutorial thread. I am amazed at the profit margin on those higher end pens :laugh: I will give this some consideration! We went to a local craft fair last week and I scoped out the "competition". There was only one woodworker and he specialized mostly in wooden toys, wooden gun cut outs and such. Nothing turned! I am going to another this weekend. By next season I hope to have an inventory and setup a booth! You guys have created a monster!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

dustmaker said:


> You guys have created a monster!


Okay.... who's next?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Bob did we do good???? We sucked another one into the black hole with no bottom!!!!!:sarcastic::laugh::haha:


By the way where the heck has Harry hidden???????


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Somebody turn off the vacuum!!!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

CanuckGal said:


> Somebody turn off the vacuum!!!!


Hey Bernnie.... here's our next victim :dance3:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep Deb is a prime canidate.:dirol::sold: Hehehehehe


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

When the spouse says "go live with your "forum buddies" You know you have burst the bubble. All the freaking expensive tools are on my wish list now... Wood Lathe, 15 Gal. compressor, Work Sharp.. I am not even going to mention the Carve Wright or similar.
This isn't saw dust this is QUICK SAND!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hey Deb,

Whatever you do, don't go to youtube and search for "Pen Turning". Nope don't do it! I dare you not to do it. cuz if you do you may get the bug as bad as I've got it. :happy: I think the boss is gonna fire me cuz I spent all day looking at pen kits and pen blanks...sure is some nice stuff out there!:yes4:

Well folks, just got early ship notice from PSI...it is coming from PA so it may be here by the weekend :dance3: I have my first commission from the Boss (big B this time ) to make pens for the McAdenville Womens club for Christmas gifts. I said OK, so long as I can insert a business card :yes2: They pretty much treat me as an honorary member anyway cuz I help out at all their fund raisers...now I've gone to rambling...:'(


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Frank you and Bernie are in kahoots.. you both have stock in this lathe company I can tell. Look at you... already got commissioned jobs with this tool. 
You are both on the "dark side". You can't make me do it... you can't.. you catologue... search... lathe... ARRRGGHHHH...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> When the spouse says "go live with your "forum buddies" You know you have burst the bubble. All the freaking expensive tools are on my wish list now... Wood Lathe, 15 Gal. compressor, Work Sharp.. I am not even going to mention the Carve Wright or similar.
> This isn't saw dust this is QUICK SAND!


Naw Deb it isn't quick sand. It is a black hole with no bottom.:sarcastic: Besides you left off the wolverine sharpening jig, face shield, dust collector, Oh heck don't get me started.:sarcastic::stop:


----------

